# Berlin Tourney



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Thursday nighters kick off Sunday @ 9a.m. -3:30 at Dutch Harbor $32 entry. 35.00 entry fee. Then Every Thursday Night after wards at 5:30 till dark. Need to fish 12 to qualify for the championship.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck sunday buddy


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks man good luck to you on sunday too


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks, im ready to do some flippin'


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Pro we won today flippin.

Carl Wilson/Corey Savage 13.06
Mike Tharp 9.90 5 smallies
Mike Polosky/Wayne Patterson 6.8
Big Bass 3.69 Tharp


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go guys. Nice way to start the year off!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Dale, I caught 2 of the 5 that won I got one 3.4 and 2.6 My uncle got two 3's and one 2 pounder or so.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good job buddy!!!


----------

